# Better Braking with a Pad change only!



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I saw where another GTO owner found out that the Corvette C5 front brake pads fit the GTO without any modification. I've only had my car for a week so I just slipped the Vette pads in since the rotors had no noticable wear. It only took me 30 minutes for all aspects of the change. I could not believe how small the stock GTO pads were compared to the Vette replacements. I believe it will make a significant difference. I used Raybestos part numer is PGD731QS. These are the new ceramic low dust pads. Since the Vette's rotors are 4 mm thicker than the GTOs, I plan to not let the pads go down to nothing and avoid over-extending the brake pucks. Here's the link I used to if you want more details. 

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8622&page=1&pp=30&highlight=jack


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

AWESOME find XMAN. I raced the car once before putting it in storage for the year, and I was very un-impressed with the braking performance of the car. It was a true let down. 

I can't wait to purchase a set of Hawk pads for the front, I'm positive that will help.

Did you wind up cutting your rotors like they mentioned in their post?


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Did not have to cut the rotors because I've only placed 800 highway miles on the vehicle. The coverage area is larger so if there is any wear on the rotor, it will be a must to turn prior to C5 pad install. I've been concerned about brake performance and this was an effortless and inexpensive means of improving performance without the expense of new rotors and calibers!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Gotta try that as well. Thanks for passing that along!


----------



## SDMF Jon (Nov 29, 2004)

Cool find!


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

I had mine replaced yesterday. The GTO pads have an anti-rattle clip attached that are not present on the C5 pads so you may experience some rattle. Not a big deal IMO.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I've had no rattle at all.


----------



## sparklin (Dec 3, 2004)

*brake pads*

Knowing GM, they probably put smaller contact area on the pads to keep the rotors from wearing out before 36,000 miles. My pads are on order from GMpartsdirect.com. Thanks for the tip! :cheers


----------

